# Granberg mini mill or Haddon Lumbermaker?



## rangergord (Nov 24, 2010)

I have been reading what I can find about these two devices. What do you think? Which one works the best in combination with an Alaskan Mill? Without an Alaskan mill on its own? Modification potential? Tell us why you like one or the other.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 24, 2010)

rangergord said:


> I have been reading what I can find about these two devices. What do you think? Which one works the best in combination with an Alaskan Mill? Without an Alaskan mill on its own? Modification potential? Tell us why you like one or the other.



Got both, never use the G-berg

For the money I'd say haddon, its not as well built as the G-berg 
but for me its fast and simple to slab out a cant with. your mileage may vary.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think the mini I have is a Haddon. I bought it about 35 years ago. Mine has 3 hex head screws to set it. I noticed this weekend that when tightened down good and tight the bar is not quite a a 90* angle. As you tighten it you can see the U clamp twisting. I always thought it was only the outer piece and the stretch was just creating spring tension to make it tighter. But, it was actually holding the bar at an angle so my cuts were out almost half an inch on a 6" beam. The beam was 6" at the pivot and 6 1/2 at the bottom. I'm going to pull the clamp rod out and have a friend weld me up a more solid bolt on clamp and drill one of my 24" bars, Joe.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 25, 2010)

On mine the clamp broke the first or second day, however mine came with two holes on the back half of the clamp for alternate mounting method, all I had to do was transfer punch and drill the bar, I like it much better now.

P.S. pay attention to how everything sits before you mark it so you wont need an extra set of holes in your bar.


----------

